# The Worst Beer I've Ever Tasted



## pommiebloke

My brother-in-law is a tight-arse when it comes to spending money on grog. We had his family over for dinner last night and he had a six pack of "Tun Bitter" with him.

He turned his nose up at my AG amber ale (not drinking homebrew crap he said!) and was merrily chugging down cans of this stuff so I had to have a try.

Easily the worst beer I have ever had the misfortune of tasting. It literally smelled of sweaty gym socks and tasted no better. Harsh, chemical twang to it, insipid and watery and a disgusting aftertaste. I had to switch to the Johnnie Walker Black Label just to wash the taste out of my mouth.

Interestingly it seems it's made in the US for the Australian market.


----------



## Truman42

My F-I-L always ofers me a VB or a Storm Light from Aldi when I go there. Hence why I always make sure I take my own. My B-I-L on the other hand has jumped on board the craftbeer train thanks to coming with us to the Ballarat beer fest 2 years in a row so always has some great beers hes just brought to try.

Even the name of that TUN Bitter sounds rank.


----------



## slash22000

> made in the US for the Australian market


So it's a battle of who can produce the worst tasting piss? USA the "Budweiser" country, producing completely and utterly flavourless fizzy alcoholic water ... Or Australia the "VB" country, producing fermented horse piss chucked in with some Pride of Ringwood ...


----------



## gazeboar

It's bloody hard work avoiding terrible beer


----------



## Nick JD

I gave a Mexican (one from Mexico, not NSW) a glass of my Radieus/Chimay cross Dubbel last night and she said, "That's not beer!"

She really enjoyed it though - picked up on the dried fruit and banana and the toffee notes. Really liked it.

Funny how many people at a base level believe beer should not be all that enjoyable. Best served bland.

Ignorance is a big reason for people's beer tastes - they just don't know, so they go for the safe option. I can't believe how much Corona is being drunken round here these days - betcha it's outselling XXXX.


----------



## Bridges

I'm pretty sure the worst beer ever made was duncan's best bitter. Home brand for the duncans chain of bottle shops in an orange can. A tight arsed mate brought a slab along to a camping trip once. Was undrinkable, even ice cold on a hot day.


----------



## Ryan WABC

Maxx Dry would have to be the worst beer I've ever tasted (haven't tried Tun). Corona is also high on the list.


----------



## .DJ.

Tooheys Extra Dry Platinum...

'Nuff said...


----------



## Edak

A pot from what must have been a stale keg of hahn light. lets just say I couldn't finish it even though it was close to 40 degrees outside and I had been moving furniture all day.


----------



## Econwatson

> I had to switch to the Johnnie Walker Black Label just to wash the taste out of my mouth.


To me, drinking that whiskey would be as bad as the TUN bitter 

I'm blessed to come from Scotland ,where we manage to sell all of our Johnnie Walker to the rest of the world and don't have to drink any of it ourselves.


----------



## mikec

Econwatson said:


> To me, drinking that whiskey would be as bad as the TUN bitter
> 
> I'm blessed to come from Scotland ,where we manage to sell all of our Johnnie Walker to the rest of the world and don't have to drink any of it ourselves.


I concur.
Johnnie Walker of any colour is still just river water.


----------



## Spiesy

Ryan WABC said:


> Corona is also high on the list.


How does a beer that has virtually no flavour profile rank as a nominee for "the worst" beer of all time?


----------



## pommiebloke

mikec said:


> I concur.
> Johnnie Walker of any colour is still just river water.


Single malt is my usual tipple. Laphroaig or another Islay single malt if I can get it.

The JW is for visitors who don't know any better.


----------



## Ivonavich

.DJ. said:


> Tooheys Extra Dry Platinum...
> 
> 'Nuff said...


I concur - hideous stuff


----------



## matt white

The worst beer I've tasted was the half warm swig of one with half a Friday nights party full of ciggie and joint butts in it. Can still taste it and it was over 20 years ago!


----------



## mikec

gilbrew said:


> The worst beer I've tasted was the half warm swig of one with half a Friday nights party full of ciggie and joint butts in it. Can still taste it and it was over 20 years ago!


Perhaps you should quit smoking.


----------



## mikec

pommiebloke said:


> Single malt is my usual tipple. Laphroaig or another Islay single malt if I can get it.
> 
> The JW is for visitors who don't know any better.


Good man.

Glendronach is one of my favs - have to import it now, no-one sells it here.
Tassie is producing some very decent drops lately (and charging accordingly).


----------



## browndog

Yeasty Boys Rex Attitude.......... hands down winner in my books.


----------



## bum

browndog said:


> Yeasty Boys Rex Attitude.......... hands down winner in my books.


I had that last week and didn't find it all that hard going. Maybe the latest batch has made some concessions in the name of drinkability?


----------



## browndog

You could be right, I tried it about 18 months ago and found it to be something akin to washing out an ashtray with beer, then drinking that beer. Yuck.


----------



## bum

Don't get me wrong. It wasn't a "nice" beer but I bought expecting to be a bit afraid of it and it wasn't that awful. I found Schlenkerla's weizen to be harder to drink to be honest (and I love their urbock and marzen to bits).


----------



## WarmBeer

Magic Hat #9

Now, I've had Gipplsland Gold before, and it's got a tad of diacetyl going on, but Nothing compared to this abomination of a beer. Not one for tipping a beer unless it's infected, but 3 sips in, this went down the drain.

F for Fail.


----------



## seanicus

mikkeller 1000 ibu light

the bartender said, 'are you really sure you want this....'.
I couldnt finish a half pint


----------



## sp0rk

seanicus said:


> mikkeller 1000 ibu light
> 
> the bartender said, 'are you really sure you want this....'.
> I couldnt finish a half pint


Awww, don't say that
I've got a bottle sitting at home waiting for me to drink it


----------



## Handsome Jake

pommiebloke said:


> *It literally smelled of sweaty gym socks and tasted no better. *


Had a good chuckle at that.



Oettingers is the worst beer I've tasted, and Rivet from Aldi is a close second.

I also recently had a "limited release" Belgian Dubbel Chocolate Ale from Matilda Bay. It cost $9 for a 640ml bottle and while it wasn't the worst beer I've ever had, it's definitely the worst I've ever paid $9 for.


----------



## kierent

Funny, no one has mentioned their homebrew failures! Maybe they don't count, but in the early days I had a batch of kit lager using the kit yeast, warm fermentation, with an infection and it's easily the worst beer I've ever had. Needless to say this was brewed before I bothered reading a homebrewer mag or coming on here.

I'm not a fan of commercial watery beers either but they're better than infected homebrew :blink:


----------



## neonmeate

buckleys pilz.


----------



## dago001

Red Dog Draught for me. Released in Tassie about 20 years ago. Only lasted around 6 months. It was back in the day when I was a real povvo, and could only afford a 6er every now and the. Used to get a tallie of VB on a Thursday night to watch the footy show. Went without for a few weeks and got a 6er of Red Dog. Drank 2 - gave the rest away. Extremely dissappointed.
LagerBomb


----------



## bradsbrew

Handsome Jake said:


> Had a good chuckle at that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oettingers is the worst beer I've tasted, .


I dont mind the OeTTINGER cans for a cheap beer.


----------



## MashPaddler

+1 for the US Bud. It is not beer, it is an unsanctioned beverage of torture.


----------



## Lecterfan

Echoing my sentiments elsewhere (and kierent above), I often think I must be the only brewer who makes average-shit beers every now and again. If I set out to make a blandish malty lager for quaffing and the end result tasted like Oettinger I would be pretty happy.

The choc belgian thing from Gage Roads may be over priced and not really a good representation of any particular style, but I'd happily drink several pints of it...I pay $9 for a pint of beers much less interesting than that in Ballarat.

I have made some absolute shit - not even infected, just shit. I'm sure I will make more, but each brew I tighten the process and try to get a little bit better and more consistent.

The worst beers I've ever had have all been homebrew, and plenty of it has been mine through the years.


----------



## surly

Not including homebrew, there are a few bottles of "Bali Hai" in my fridge. They will stay there until some class-less guest is stupid enough to drink them. One was enough for me. Tasted like cheap tequila in soda water.


----------



## Damien13

Yeah... I agree the Oetinger (have no idea how to spell it) is not a bad mega swill to be honest! Freaking cheap and at least it tastes like SOMETHING! Worst commercial beer I have had was a VB can in a dodgy motel room a few years ago. Must have been off, as it just tasted like melted plastic mixed with metal.
yum.


----------



## Damien13

ooh, actually Tui tastes like plastic as well. A truly disgusting beer.


----------



## jc64

WarmBeer said:


> Magic Hat #9
> 
> Now, I've had Gipplsland Gold before, and it's got a tad of diacetyl going on, but Nothing compared to this abomination of a beer. Not one for tipping a beer unless it's infected, but 3 sips in, this went down the drain.
> 
> F for Fail.


Agree on Magic hat 9, was not a fan.

In all fairness to Budweiser etc. they are brewed brilliantly to maintain the blandness that they are known for. h34r:


----------



## givemeamash

Tooheys gold..... in my student days would plumb for a 30 PAC for 20 bucks, and never be able to stomach it, vile..... hammer and tong is close second


----------



## Muggus

.DJ. said:


> Tooheys Extra Dry Platinum...
> 
> 'Nuff said...


Can one up you there...
Carlton Cold SHOT
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/carlton-cold-shot/23526/

How to make a really shit, extra really shit...
Doesn't exist anymore with good reason


----------



## Bridges

I thought magic hat#9 was awful too, not worst ever material, but awful all the same.


----------



## stakka82

Yeah I'm going to jump in to defend Oetinger too actually... If I have to pick a bottom of the barrel cheap lager I will pick up a sixer of that every time.


----------



## lukiferj

I haven't met anyone that like Magic Hat #9, myself included.

Hammer n Tongs would have to be up there.


----------



## Fish13

i have a carton of carlton cold sitting in my kitchen. In the fridge is some Horbrau. I have had some bad beers and some terrible homebrew!!

So the carlton cold is for mates with no taste, the hofbrau for the ones who want a beer and the Coopers Mild for guys who gotta drive....


----------



## Bribie G

Fresh Tui on tap in the Shaky Isles actually isn't too bad, sort of a dark XXXX Gold taste.

Maybe we are all good brewers or something but I find that most Australian "craft" ales taste typical of offerings at club meetings or in a case swap. No reason to spend 20 clams on a six pack of something I can brew better if I could be arsed to use all those American hops and deliberately make it orange, cloudy and serve it frozen.

Exception would be Murray's Whale Ale but even they can't brew a decent lager.


----------



## Handsome Jake

lukiferj said:


> I haven't met anyone that like Magic Hat #9, myself included.
> 
> Hammer n Tongs would have to be up there.


I had a 6er of magic hat a few weeks ago. pretty bad, but it was only $11. I'd take it over anything else in the price range. 

Hammer and tongs is up there.


----------



## manticle

Worst is a big call but my experience with Phoenix (beer not distirbutor) was pretty awful.

Infected AU craftbrew, badly stored/travelled UK bitters (love them when they are on their game though) bluetongue ginger beer and bad HB (some of it mine, some of it others', some of it infected, some of it just badly made, some of it KK, some of it AG) probably tips the boat into the waterfall.

Luckily some HB is close to the best as well.


----------



## Smokomark

Handsome Jake said:


> Oettingers is the worst beer I've tasted, and Rivet from Aldi is a close second.


Oettinger cans are fine, but bottles are a bit suss.
Bloody good beer for the price,


----------



## Rowy

VB, Tooheys Extra Dry, Radler............No particular order won't drink them even if free.


----------



## QldKev

Wish I had seen this thread when it started. A month back I picked up a carton on TUN Mid, and I agree "The worst beer I've ever tasted". About the only thing I got from it was corn. No hops or malt. It's still in my fridge if ya want some.

I don't mind VB on the occasion.


----------



## brettprevans

Carlton lime infusion beer. Most fkn awful thing. Id drink slabs of warm vb rather than a drop of tha feram mish mash of wrong flavours abd cats piss. Fkn awful. Even on a hot day when I was hanging for a beer.


----------



## punkin

lukiferj said:


> I haven't met anyone that like Magic Hat #9, myself included.
> 
> Hammer n Tongs would have to be up there.



While it's only the internet and not a meeting, i really liked the carton i sank out camping once. Wish i could get it again. That's the apricot one, yeah?

Worst ever commercial i had was a chinese lager, tzing tao or something?

Had plenty of my own beer that's been hold the nose and guzzle or tip out.


----------



## Yob

has Geelong Bitter had a run in this?

I remember a few $2 Pot nights at the Vic Hotel and not wanting to be alive the next day... feckin 'orrible stuff

1st place would have to be my first Homebrew though, put down with no temp control just as a heatwave struck Melbourne.. ~30'c... :icon_vomit:


----------



## Nibbo

I never used to drink beer growing up. Hated the stuff. They were all crap. Learnt to get it down the hatch at 21 whilst doing an appreniceship and the old Jimmie Beam was taking its toll on the wallet.
Started with Melbourne Bitter. Later on I was on the TED's which i thought rocked. Drank one last year and tipped it out straight away. Couldn't stomach it. I struggle with commercial beers now in a town thats dominated with carlton draught and VB.

In saying that, i'd put my hand up and say my one of my beers a few years back using musk sticks to carb up with. WOW...was it shite. Who knew???


----------



## brettprevans

Yob said:


> has Geelong Bitter had a run in this?
> 
> I remember a few $2 Pot nights at the Vic Hotel and not wanting to be alive the next day... feckin 'orrible stuff
> 
> 1st place would have to be my first Homebrew though, put down with no temp control just as a heatwave struck Melbourne.. ~30'c... :icon_vomit:


I remeber $1 pots of GB in the hard plastic pot glasses. Fkn awful but still kot as bad as carlton lime shit. It was noy far behind vb.


----------



## Econwatson

Gotta defend Oettinger as well.

I first came over to Melbourne in 2010 for an exchange year at University of Melbourne. All me and my international buddies drank was Oettinger! It was the cheapest beer we could find. I still remember being incredulous when somebody told me it was $8 for a pint here!

Now, $8 doesn't seem like a bad price at all!


----------



## emnpaul

I'm guessing carlton lime, miller chill and barefoot radler must all be pretty similar tasting. Lucky 7 was pretty bad but at least I could finish one unlike the barefoot radler which was completely undrinkable.


----------



## verysupple

The only beer I've ever not been able to finish a glass of was a winter warmer I bottled about a month ago. Nothing commercial has ever been that bad. I'll give mine a few more months as it was quite a high gravity brew but if it's still undrinkable, it's going down the sink.


----------



## Judanero

Hands down a pint of Greene King IPA, think in Nottingham it was... I've had mates though that swear it's the ducks, but when I had the misfortune of trying something new I was greeted with some thing that tasted like vomit with hints of sulphur. I fought through half a pint-thinking it might get better..

I was wrong.


----------



## Handsome Jake

To the people defending Oettingers: Have you ever tried it in a pint/schooner glass? Out of the can it only tastes like the can + a vague beer flavour, but out of the glass, without the can flavour masking it, it's a whole new beast.


----------



## bum

Why would anyone defend it if they thought it tasted like can?


----------



## 431neb

On behalf of Echuca I would like to nominate Gage Rds "The Convict" Australian Strong Ale.

What The!!!!!! 

I know - I said the same thing when I found the last four bottles in a discount bin at the Echuca Dan Murphys for $3.60 each. I was very sorry there wasn't more. Their loss.


----------



## Damn

Hmmm. My worst.


Boags St George (a six pack sat in my fridge for 6 months which is unheard of)
Special mentions to an off can of boags draught.
 I just recently bought a six pack from Dan Murphys of a beer called *Not Quite Pale Ale* for $11 (Now thats a warning) and believe me it wasn't quite a pale, it was vile, gave to my step father.
And a very special mention to the mouthfuls of Beer N Butts as mentioned before and I agree, still echo's in my head. Had more than my fair share. Brooughgghsplch.
Any knockers of Gippsland Gold are a bit unfair, that's the beer the general public should be drinking rather than CUB.


----------



## Mardoo

Rainier Green Death Ale. It's a US Pacific Northwest colloquial name. An accurate colloquial name.


----------



## peas_and_corn

Damn said:


> Hmmm. My worst.
> 
> 
> Boags St George (a six pack sat in my fridge for 6 months which is unheard of)
> Special mentions to an off can of boags draught.
> I just recently bought a six pack from Dan Murphys of a beer called *Not Quite Pale Ale* for $11 (Now thats a warning) and believe me it wasn't quite a pale, it was vile, gave to my step father.
> And a very special mention to the mouthfuls of Beer N Butts as mentioned before and I agree, still echo's in my head. Had more than my fair share. Brooughgghsplch.
> Any knockers of Gippsland Gold are a bit unfair, that's the beer the general public should be drinking rather than CUB.


The thing about Gippsland Gold is that it doesn't travel well, so a lot of people are having it at less than optimal quality. I tried it at the Microbrew showcase in Vic and it tasted much better than the bottle I got at Dans.


----------



## GalBrew

Handsome Jake said:


> To the people defending Oettingers: Have you ever tried it in a pint/schooner glass? Out of the can it only tastes like the can + a vague beer flavour, but out of the glass, without the can flavour masking it, it's a whole new beast.


Believe it or not, I actually filled a 9.5L part keg with Oettinger (out of 500ml cans) to have my 4th tap operational at my last BBQ. Tasted fine (for what it is) and still formed a fine head, drinking it out of headmaster schooners.


----------



## GalBrew

peas_and_corn said:


> The thing about Gippsland Gold is that it doesn't travel well, so a lot of people are having it at less than optimal quality. I tried it at the Microbrew showcase in Vic and it tasted much better than the bottle I got at Dans.


The problem with Gippsland Gold (and the rest of the Grand Ridge range, except hatlifter stout and WHOA) is that it is so thick with diacetyl (regardless of what they have said) I can only drink one or two tops without feeling a bit off. While the flavour of the beer itself it fine, it is ruined by the sickly sweet groseness of diacetyl.......especially Gippsland Gold.


----------



## Lurks

Bad beers, crumbs. I can only put them into entire classes of bad. The first would be US microbreweries in the 2000-2005 period. They'd read a book that said what beer was but they clearly didn't have any idea. Random would be putting it kindly.

Victorian microbreweries? Do I need to don flame gear? Seriously, if you can't brew a beer, why bother trying to farm it out as craft beer? Don't get me started on the whole retarded novelty hops explosion of badly balanced craft beers. And all for some eye-watering price as well.

Worst? My own, clearly. From my youth up in Darwin. Coopers tin into a bucket, fermenting around 33c. Sometimes tipping in extra sugar. Most of them were off to some degree. 

Worst big label beers? UK is quite good for cheap lager in cans, can't recall a terrible one. US though... Bud, shit like that. Stuff called 'light'. Come to think of it that aussie 'low carb' beer, pure blonde? **** that's foul! Honorary mention for Qingdao or however it's romanised on the can, Tsingtao possibly? The hilarity of watching people drink that shit in Chinese restaurants because they think it's genre or something.

Oh, I've just thought of it. The ultimate badless. I don't think it exists now but it did in my youth. Carlton Light. Shit that would elicit groans of distress when VB drinkers opened the eski to find that inside.


----------



## Pennywise

There have been too many "worst beers" for me to recall 99% of them...


----------



## stakka82

Handsome Jake said:


> To the people defending Oettingers: Have you ever tried it in a pint/schooner glass? Out of the can it only tastes like the can + a vague beer flavour, but out of the glass, without the can flavour masking it, it's a whole new beast.


I've actually only had it in bottles and don't mind it for what it is.


----------



## Pickaxe

If Sol tasted like anything, I would vote it the worst beer - ever, but it doesnt. Its like a vodka cruiser for beer drinkers.

Great Northern - Cant stand it.

Oetinger bottle cases are a stock cheap backup for me. I like it.


----------



## yum beer

I cant believe the pasting that local megaswill gets yet post after post is selling the virtue's of Oetinger....

Are you people kidding....boring, dull and lifeless...like my great-great grandmother.

Yes there is worse, much worse but why in a thread about bad beer is Oettinger being touted as good beer.


----------



## Pickaxe

Why is it good? $28 for 24 beers. Might not be the best beer in the world, but it's taste to price ratio is justified. I'm not saying it's virtuous, I'm not saying I like it especially BUT - For $28 a case I will. I don't hate it at all. Cold enough it goes down well enough.

It beats getting shafted for $45 or more to drink CUB or TED.

Means for the same price, I can have a cheap drink that's not offensive, and throw on a 6pack of something interesting (and quality). I reckon there's much worse out there.


----------



## Airgead

A few years ago someone bought me a 4 pack of Chopper Heavy because "you like craft beers". It was a 7% lager with a picture of Chopper Read on the label. Need I say more. Worst Beer Ever. Saw it in a bottle shop later at a frighting price. Something like $9/bottle. I think it was a 50c beer with a $8.50 picture on the front. Tasted like a coopers kit, fermented at 30c with a few extra kilos of sugar thrown in. Then let it sit warm in the bottle until its nice and stale.

Probably shouldn't say that because uncle chop chop will probably come and whack me. Nice knowing you guys.

Just kidding Chopper.. it was lovely.


----------



## leahy268

Emu Export for me.
Someone once brought a couple of cans of it back from S.A. to QLD in a Caravan for me to try.

No No No No No.....


----------



## sponge

TED platinum.


----------



## Droopy Brew

Drunk many a shit beer including a couple of cartons of TUN ($30 for 30 beers- had to do it twice). Agree it is a sickly prick of a thing but as you may have guessed by my second purchase- I can swill shit if thy wallet deems it so.

However...

There is one beer that to this day remains unfinished in my fridge. And that dubious honour goes to Sail and Anchor Draft.

Saw it at Dans for $19.95 a carton- can you believe it? I hadn't seen a sub $20 carton since puberty. So I go to grab 2 cartons and then something deep within my beer psyche says- 'try 1 first try 1 first'. Luckily for me I listened or I would have a carton and a half of completely useless piss to deal with.

Powers Gold gets an honourable mention as a quality POS as well.


----------



## Mattress

Went to a beer tasting the other night for Matso's brewery.
Tried their Chilli Beer.

I thought there would be a hint of chilli but this was hot, hot, hot. :blink:

Glad I got to try one, also glad I didn't buy a case of the stuff.


----------



## waggastew

This







Mate worked for a grog industry mag and got a heap of six packs from work for $1/each to stock the esky at our annual Mancation. 6 blokes on the trip, exactly one six pack of this beer was drunk over the four day long weekend


----------



## surly

Mattress said:


> Went to a beer tasting the other night for Matso's brewery.
> Tried their Chilli Beer.
> 
> I thought there would be a hint of chilli but this was hot, hot, hot. :blink:
> 
> Glad I got to try one, also glad I didn't buy a case of the stuff.


Went to Matsos when I was in Broome back in June. The Chilli beer was not good at all.
To be honest, I was ok with the lychee one though. Just thought about it as more of a dry cider and I was happy. Can't remember what it was, but their darker beer was best.


----------



## Snatchy

The Convict. About 2 hours to get rid of that taste.


----------



## mwd

Snatchy said:


> The Convict. About 2 hours to get rid of that taste.


I agree the Convict is horrible I bought two bottles and both tasted terrible and I thought my homebrew was bad  My latest stout toucan is shaping up to be epic though.


----------



## wbosher

Worst was one of mine, truly awful. Worst commercial beer was Lion Red back in the early 90s...don't think they make it any more.


----------



## Florian

I'm with Browndog, the only commercial beer I have ever tipped out was Rex Attitude.

I carried it over from a NZ holiday and had high hopes, but it was totally ashtray and charcoal, and nothing else. Slowly forced about half the bottle down in the hope I'd get used to it, but it just didn't happen. Down the drain.

I Know people who absolutely love this beer, I just don't know how. I can drink and eat almost anything, I must be the most unfussiest drinker I've ever met, but no.

Sometimes wondering if there was something (or a lot) wrong with it, I might grab another bottle when I see it next.


----------



## bum

I know I defended it earlier but anyone who claims to "love" that beer is trying to present a certain image (i.e. full of shit). It is not a "good" beer but it is certainly an experience worth having.


----------



## rehab

I have many bottles of Rex easily within reach should I want it... I have never touched one due to the hype as above. I also hear of a write up that gave it a zero with such quotes as "it tastes like someone boiled a tire inner"... Have you guys also had the xeRex? It was an imperial version or something in celebration of an innovation award for the original version.


----------



## Florian

Wasn't there also an seasonal or limited 'extreme' version of Rex Attitude? Thought I heard Stu talking about it during his extreme beer presentation at ANHC.

Can't remember what the name was, and not sure how it was done, surely they couldn't have used 150% heavy peated malt?

I'm sure Snow would remember, if only he was around these days.


EDIT: Stillinrehab, that's what I was talking about, cheers.


----------



## bum

Florian said:


> surely they couldn't have used 150% heavy peated malt?


EisRex?


----------



## simplefisherman

wbosher said:


> Worst was one of mine, truly awful. Worst commercial beer was Lion Red back in the early 90s...don't think they make it any more.


Whaat!? 'Red like a fire engine and its got a little Lion on it' is no more? Say it ain't so!
Some of my own ( homebrew ) swill has only been forced down by looking at myself in the mirror and saying " c'mon cnut, there's people out there drinking the Lyon Rouge and if they can do that, you can bloody well drink this."
Oh discordia! Another bastion fallen...
Second only (just) to Waikato Draught in the cringe stakes.


----------



## Nibbo

I had the Rex Attitude last weekend and hardly put a dent in it. Not my cup o tea...And the smell.....


----------



## tanukibrewer

Korona ,Worked up the pilbara in 50c heat changing haul truck tyres and still wouldn't drink that shit after work at the wet mess,even if it was bought for me.Thank christ they sold Coopers Red and Green or I would have stayed sober for 2 weeks at a time.


----------



## Alexander

[SIZE=12pt]I agree with you. It’s the worst for me also. It is with a light mild malty ton. It was really a bad experience of it for my life. Please try to buying from you booze. It’s a great online shop for beer and wine.[/SIZE]


----------



## pommiebloke

You been drinking mate? Can't understand a word.


----------



## Damien13

1st post... looks dodgy. If only my local sold cleanskin beers.


----------



## brad81

This. I tipped it out.


----------



## Dave70

Whatever that beer ALDI sells is.
My brother in law bought a case to a family gathering a few weeks back. Within half a bottle I went from designated drinker to designated driver. He's normally a good judge of a beer so I left it up to him that day. 
Watery, fizzy, malt-less, hop-less wetness.


----------



## Alexander

[SIZE=12pt]Natural Lighthttp://www.ratebeer.com/beer/natural-light/495/[/SIZE], it is the worst beer for me. So I like Australian beer. Everyone knows that Australian beer is better than other.


----------



## WorkingClasshero

Many years ago on a football trip in NZ, made the mistake of buying a slab of this.

to be fair it was only about $12/slab, but even as a spotty, half drunk 18 year old, I could hardly get it down.

NZ had some good contenders for the prize as well as Tui though. Joseph Kutze, Rheineck, Lion Brown (much worse than Lion Red)


----------



## mondestrunken

Dave70 said:


> Within half a bottle I went from designated drinker to designated driver.


Surely this is the ultimate testimony to worstness.


----------



## kalbarluke

I'm not fussy when it comes to beer. I will drink almost anything. There is one beer, however, that I will not drink: Carlton Cold. Every time I drink it I get a strong wet cardboard aftertaste. I don't know if it is just me (my mates think I'm crazy when I say,"Can't you taste that? Like licking a cardboard box?") but it is one aweful beer. Most mega swill I don't mind, especially if it is given to me, but Cold is on the banned list.


----------



## Snow

Florian said:


> Wasn't there also an seasonal or limited 'extreme' version of Rex Attitude? Thought I heard Stu talking about it during his extreme beer presentation at ANHC.
> 
> Can't remember what the name was, and not sure how it was done, surely they couldn't have used 150% heavy peated malt?
> 
> I'm sure Snow would remember, if only he was around these days.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Stillinrehab, that's what I was talking about, cheers.


Florian,

rumours of my demise have been greatly exaggerated! I just don't check every post any more.....

Yes xeRRex is the extreme version of Rex Attitude - and I have tasted it. I know Bum might call me out on this, but I absolutely loved it! And I'm not trying to make a statement or anything - I just enjoyed every drop that passed my lips and thought it was awesome. I am a huge fan of really smokey whiskys and this beer just spoke to me. Now I haven't tried the Rex Attitude, which sounds like it's out of balance. I suspect the high alcohol and rich mouthfeel of the xeRRex helped tone down the harsh notes of the peat malt, kind of like a well balanced imperial IPA/American barleywine uses the body to balance the hops.

As for worst beer - I am totally with Kalbarluke on the Carlton Cold. That stuff seriously makes me feel sick about half a stubbie in.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Rod

VB  :icon_vomit:

would not drink it even if you were paying

been to parties where it was only beer available

told my wife I would be the designated driver 

if it was the only beer on earth i would stick to wine


----------



## wbosher

It's funny how Aussies rave about how great our craft beer is, and I have to agree, but we also make some of the worst beer ever, far worse than any Aussie beer I've ever had...and yes, that includes VB. :lol:


----------



## Droopy

XXXX... Gives me the shits!


----------



## Dell

Fosters.. while on an international flight to Singapore.. was all that was left on the trolley.. i lasted until the trolly came past again... and handed it back.. changed to red wine for the rest of that flight..


----------



## koots

Stoke IPA. Hands down the worst beer I have ever tasted. Couldn't finish it. Tasted like unfermented wort. Must have finshed at about 1.040, filtered then bottled. I would drink any aussie lager, cheap american lager, anything before I drank another Stoke IPA. The McCashin family can go and get fucked!


----------



## stakka82

This is actually from a Europe trip last year, but I finally found the photo:







Worst beer I have ever had, by a country mile. Apparently an imperial pils. Tastes like you got a bottle of the cheapest whisky available, then watered it down by a third, then bottled that. Don't know how else to describe it. I couldn't taste anything but the hot alcohol, and maybe some rotten fruit. It was 12 or 13% from memory.

A case in point in how not to do a big beer.


----------



## bum

Snow said:


> I know Bum might call me out on this, but I absolutely loved it!


Different beer, mate.  I'll reserve my judgement as I've never had it. Any idea how they make it more "extreme" than 100%?

Good to see you're still around.


----------



## brewologist

I had a beer called the Old Leg Over last weekend. Kentish Shizzle

I've heard about metallic tasting beers and had never encountered one until I drank this shite.
Tasted like the brewery had used copper shavings for dry hopping.

Never again.


----------



## BadSeed

VB, this was the only beer I could get a kickboxing show, it was vile I put it in the bin after one mouthful.

Carlton Cold, someone gave me a carton, it stayed in the fridge for about 3 months before I gave him them back 1 at a time.

Miller Chill. lime & salt? ffs

BUL kronenbourg, it broke my heart when I realised what I had bought.

Carlton Mid-strength


----------



## mosto

I'll stick my hand up and say the worst was my attempt at a Kronenbourg style Euro lager. Tasted nothing like Kronenbourg and I stuffed the bulk priming up as well, so it was pretty flat. I got through the batch, but could only handle two longknecks at a time.

The worst commercial beer, was out of a monthly mix case I get froma beer club I'm in. It was St Amboise Apricot Wheat Beer. There was three stubbies of it, the first I finished....just. The second I used to make some beer battered fish, and I wished I hadn't. The third is still sitting in the fridge, awaiting some poor unsuspecting fool for me to pass on to. To be fair, it's probably how it's supposed to taste and some may like it, but I don't like wheat beer, or apricots.


----------



## big78sam

Flame suit on

I tried an orval a while ago. 
It went something like this:

Looking forward to this...
Taste...
What the hell is that!
Taste again...
Brett! Disgusting!
Wait 5 minutes and taste again hoping it somehow tastes different.
Nope still terrible.
Tips down sink...

I'm sure others love it but I'm really not a brett fan. For me, this is up there as the worst.


----------



## jonw

That's funny. Orval's my favorite beer. It gets even better when you let it warm up, which you obviously did.


----------



## ctagz

Everytime ive tried Bighead I never like it... Its just bad to me. Ive liked all other burleigh heads beers ive tried but this one... just no


----------



## Helles

Sail and anchors
Imperial stout Jack Tar
2 sips and poured it down the sink


----------



## yum beer

I hope its not that bad, Im waiting for the local woolies(BWS) to drop the price, still $12 a bottle, I don't think they've sold 1 in about 3 months.
They constantly put the TEDlongies around it on sale.
They will get sick of it sitting there doing nothing and then I hope its not that bad.


----------



## mikk

helles said:


> Sail and anchors
> Imperial stout Jack Tar
> 2 sips and poured it down the sink


If you think of it as a bland, mass produced, 2 dimensional baltic porter, it becomes more drinkable. Just. 

My worst beers are anything by Matso's. Rank.


----------



## surly

mikk said:


> My worst beers are anything by Matso's. Rank.


Their ginger beer is not bad, but I half agree. I wasn't a fan of most of theirs, even sitting in their beer garden on a sunny afternoon I was impressed.


----------



## Kak

I,d rather drink a glass of piss than have a West End Draught. My wurst ever by a long shot.


----------



## Mclovin

Richmond Lager..... so so shit, CUB only release it every 20 years.


----------



## rehab

koots said:


> Stoke IPA. Hands down the worst beer I have ever tasted. Couldn't finish it. Tasted like unfermented wort. Must have finshed at about 1.040, filtered then bottled. I would drink any aussie lager, cheap american lager, anything before I drank another Stoke IPA. The McCashin family can go and get fucked!


Woah. Missed this gem haha!

I strongly disagree but will leave it there. I don't have shares or anything but the McCashin family have done a lot for NZ brewing over the years and they make pretty solid mega beers if we judge as that. 

I have only had their KIPA from the bomber range and first up really liked it and then had another which was quite bland so have not tried again due to our ever expanding range.
For the price I stay away from their 6pks and head over for a Lion Macs HopRocker. Not a shade on the OG beer but still bloody nice.

I think all beers mentioned are head and shoulders over most poorly stored imports which tend to have a terrible metallic taste. These have been awesome enough US imports rated highly enough to go to the effort to bring over and then once opened can be near rancid.
Looking at you Mirror Pond Pale ale.

I would rather suck on POR pellets than drink another metallic disappointment.


----------



## shaunous

VB is not that bad people, get over the hype.

2 worst beers I've had were my first attempts at home brewing back in high school, good lord they were bad, still punished them down in the shed before parties.

Extra Dry in stubbies, not sure if I've been unlucky each time, but I cannot seem to stand that crap as of the last few years.

Most of them 'low carb' beers are also the worst of beers in taste.


----------



## koots

I must have had a bad bottle then. had it in a bar at Fox Glacier which was one of those Monteiths branded bars so it may even have been very old stock. Has to be the cause as no brewer, no matter where their tastes lie would have enjoyed what I drank ha.

Macs beers I quite enjoyed, the Hoprocker was a nice drop and I really liked the Sassy Red also.



stillinrehab said:


> Woah. Missed this gem haha!
> 
> I strongly disagree but will leave it there. I don't have shares or anything but the McCashin family have done a lot for NZ brewing over the years and they make pretty solid mega beers if we judge as that.
> 
> I have only had their KIPA from the bomber range and first up really liked it and then had another which was quite bland so have not tried again due to our ever expanding range.
> For the price I stay away from their 6pks and head over for a Lion Macs HopRocker. Not a shade on the OG beer but still bloody nice.
> 
> I think all beers mentioned are head and shoulders over most poorly stored imports which tend to have a terrible metallic taste. These have been awesome enough US imports rated highly enough to go to the effort to bring over and then once opened can be near rancid.
> Looking at you Mirror Pond Pale ale.
> 
> I would rather suck on POR pellets than drink another metallic disappointment.


----------



## Spiesy

koots said:


> Macs beers I quite enjoyed, the Hoprocker was a nice drop and I really liked the Sassy Red also.


The Hoprock, well... rocks!

Good beer.


----------



## MartinOC

Sweet-tooth stout.

Easily contained 500g/L of malto-dextrin powder in the formulation.

I "think" I actually swallowed the first mouthful, just out of pure, pig-headed determination. The rest went down the sink.

Hops need not apply....


----------



## Three Sheets

Premium Cleanskin beer from Coles wont win you many friends either imo. Made in Korea ( not sure if Kim Jong-un came up with it)


----------



## bum

Will be interesting to see if a new user pops up to say they don't mind it.


----------



## Dan Dan

I didn't mind it! But only because I was poor as piss at the time. Tried it again when I was a bit more financial, and yeah, not good. It's amazing what an empty wallet and a desire for beer can do to your taste buds....


----------



## sinkas

mikk said:


> If you think of it as a bland, mass produced, 2 dimensional baltic porter, it becomes more drinkable. Just.
> 
> My worst beers are anything by Matso's. Rank.


Ironically probably brewed at the same gage roads brewery as the jack tar,
I thought the jack tar was unusuall but very quaffable


----------



## beerbog

Jack Tar wasn't too bad, 2 bottles of it and I was swimming............ Slept good that night. h34r:


----------



## taztiger

Well i know some people like this beer........but Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier. I only looked at the Marzen part on the label on the front which was a style i wanted to try. First impression when i open it was that it smelt like Pinetarsol (the stuff you tip into the bath when the kids have Chicken Pox to stop them itching). I tried to drink it all, i really did, but 1 glass is all i could suffer. Must be an acquired taste. :unsure:


----------



## jimmy01

Worst Aussie beer I ever had was Mountain Goat Saison De La Chèvre. Randalled through pepperberry and coriander I believe. Only brewed once I think. Bloody awful, in fact I found it undrinkable and I am a big Saison fan usually.

Worst foreign beer I have had is Red Wolf in China. I suspect that an actual wolf may have been involved in the making and filtering of this beer. Even so it wasn't as bad as the Goat Saison.


----------



## adampjack

In NZ check out Double Brown by DB. It's terribly terrible


----------



## citizensnips

I had Buckleys Bitter last night. Holy shit was it bad. Definitely was off, infected or insanely over carbonated. Surely not how they intended it. Anyone else tried it?


----------



## Black Devil Dog

I bought a case of Lowenbrau back in the 80's from a country pub in South Aust. The price was heavily reduced and me being young, poor, dumb and in need of cheap piss, it was too good to be true. 

Yep, it really was too good to be true, we only ever resorted to it once everything else in the house had been polished off. Must have taken about six months to finish it.

I actually quite like Lowenbrau now.


----------



## Charst

taztiger said:


> Well i know some people like this beer........but Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier. I only looked at the Marzen part on the label on the front which was a style i wanted to try. First impression when i open it was that it smelt like Pinetarsol (the stuff you tip into the bath when the kids have Chicken Pox to stop them itching). I tried to drink it all, i really did, but 1 glass is all i could suffer. Must be an acquired taste. :unsure:



Absolute Sacrilege Taz Tiger! Schlenkerla Rauch is fking delicious. Big Smoky Woody Bacon Flavour.

I know its probably an acquired taste as you say, but as a lover i must ask:
Maybe you copped a bad bottle? or would prefer a Boags/Cascade?


----------



## taztiger

Charst,
Yep, I don't know. I bought it from Camperdown Cellar while I was Sydney. Definitely not to my taste but maybe I have to work on my beer appreciation. Could be my upbringing on Boags draught as you say


----------



## Charst

I like a Boag's XXX when im in town so we all may have problems!

just cause you like better beer doesn't mean you have to like every better beer, I find belgian wit or german hef something i still struggle to fully enjoy despite liking aspects and wanting to like well made ones, hef's easier than wit but clove and strong orange i struggle with.

Also the worlds greatest double American IPA is probably lost on me. i find most of them syrupy, dank, bitter and undrinkable for the majority.

EDIT: on a side note Boag's St.George is ******* horrible.

But my Worst is still Tuborg, wet Rotten Grass.


----------



## Danwood

Charst said:


> Absolute Sacrilege Taz Tiger! Schlenkerla Rauch is fking delicious. Big Smoky Woody Bacon Flavour.
> 
> I know its probably an acquired taste as you say, but as a lover i must ask:
> Maybe you copped a bad bottle? or would prefer a Boags/Cascade?


Each to their own, but Schlenkerla have some incredible beers.

Here's my early father's day gift, and I'd rate the Schlenkerla Urbock above even the Rochefort 10.

Although, I haven't tried the Rogue 'Dad's little helper' yet, but I only really got it for the label. It's a shameless gambit for the father's day market, I know, but I don't mind a blackened IPA.

Worst beer....probably Fosters in UK...in any pub...in any town...it's a plague!


----------



## Lodan

1L can DAB Dortmunder

Disgusting, bizarre off taste, too long ago to describe it. A mate had a different can at the same time and thought his was fine so i can only assume mine was poisoned in some way


----------



## bmarshall

Anything from moneithes. Yuk.


----------



## Not For Horses

Corona without lemon.
And may god have mercy on your soul if you drink it above 4 degrees.


----------



## Northkit

Someone got these at my work as a secret Santa gift, they sat in the fridge for months. Horrid!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Only ever had 3 beers I couldn't finish, Steam and Anchor Monkey Fist, Carlton Draught, and a cloudy South African beer that is sold in Soweto, can't remember the name but it had pictures of Zebras Giraffes and Lions on it.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

wide eyed and legless said:


> Only ever had 3 beers I couldn't finish, Steam and Anchor Monkey Fist, Carlton Draught, and a cloudy South African beer that is sold in Soweto, can't remember the name but it had pictures of Zebras Giraffes and Lions on it.


Im impressed you were informed on beer enough to not finish a carlton.. I would have thought everyone on here started drinking megaswill beer before seeing the light 

*thinks back to the old days skulling guiness cans by the creek*!!!! Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## shaunous

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Im impressed you were informed on beer enough to not finish a carlton.. I would have thought everyone on here started drinking megaswill beer before seeing the light
> *thinks back to the old days skulling guiness cans by the creek*!!!! Ignorance is bliss.


Ain't nuttin wrong with cold Guiness cans poured into a decent glass...

Sculling Guiness cans by the creek though, you were both to hardcore and to rich


----------



## Doubleplugga

This one is defiantly up there. I somehow managed to down 3 of them and I don't know what is in it but I woke up with a thumping headache!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I have come across another one which took some finishing but I am loathe to name it as I read someone on here actually likes it,
Pale ale at the Coldstream brewery.


----------



## Mardoo

Worst of all time anywhere? I'll vote the one in this thread: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75541-this-guy-is-taking-home-brew-to-a-whole-new-level/#entry1084155


----------



## GuyQLD

Mardoo said:


> Worst of all time anywhere? I'll vote the one in this thread: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75541-this-guy-is-taking-home-brew-to-a-whole-new-level/#entry1084155


Betwween r/homebrewing and this place I've seen that link about 6 billion times.

And I'm not exaggerating.


----------



## bum

Looks like Guy has had a gutful of seeing that link.


----------



## GuyQLD

I'm standing up for the silent majority (or is it minority? I don't know, but it's fcking retarded whatever it is. Who the **** actually beleives they can nominate themselves as a spokemen for people without a voice. It's idiocy)

Edit to follow:

And since I just realised this isn't the OT thread... Contributing...

Worst beer I've ever tasted? The Fatter Yak in my keg fridge I haven't touched in 6 months because acetaldehyde.

You don't want apple, grapefruit and grape beer. You honesltly dont.


----------



## Airgead

bum said:


> Looks like Guy has had a gutful of seeing that link.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Rocker1986

Doubleplugga said:


> This one is defiantly up there. I somehow managed to down 3 of them and I don't know what is in it but I woke up with a thumping headache!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I got a shitload of crown seals that were done for that brewery, except they have a 3 on them instead of a 9. Never tasted the beer in question though. the worst one I've probably tasted would be one of my own that I think may have had an infection of some sort. After 3 weeks in the bottle it was undrinkable but after a few months it seemed to get better, either that or I just got used to it. :lol:


----------



## eungaibitter1

Carlton cold. Its rotten. There was one instance back many years at uni band bash that served only Carlton cold in plastic bottles, im sure they'd been light struck too and they only had limited ice so the second half was warm. Pus.


----------



## spryzie

I have a bottle of the Lord of the Rings beer which is 1 percent ABV. I am not expecting much.


----------



## goomboogo

spryzie said:


> I have a bottle of the Lord of the Rings beer which is 1 percent ABV. I am not expecting much.


Just like the books.


----------



## manticle

GuyQLD said:


> I'm standing up for the silent majority (or is it minority? I don't know, but it's fcking retarded whatever it is. Who the **** actually beleives they can nominate themselves as a spokemen for people without a voice. It's idiocy)
> 
> Edit to follow:
> 
> And since I just realised this isn't the OT thread... Contributing...
> 
> Worst beer I've ever tasted? The Fatter Yak in my keg fridge I haven't touched in 6 months because acetaldehyde.
> 
> You don't want apple, grapefruit and grape beer. You honesltly dont.



Acetelaldehyde can fade with time. You might be pleasantly surprised. Otherwise dump an active starter in there.


----------



## Bribie G

Lodan said:


> 1L can DAB Dortmunder
> 
> Disgusting, bizarre off taste, too long ago to describe it. A mate had a different can at the same time and thought his was fine so i can only assume mine was poisoned in some way


Yeah, I got a stein and can from BWS a couple of months ago - rusty metallic off taste, probably why it was on special, but got the stein for fifteen bucks anyway.


My current worst one is, as posted elsewhere:




From Aldi. Not a bad price but thank God it's only in single bottles. Tastes like a mixture of sugared water and pink hand degreaser that mechanics use. It's the first beer I've had for years that actually made me want to throw up afterwards.


----------



## technobabble66

Bribie G said:


> ... It's the first beer I've had for years that actually made me want to throw up afterwards.


A different version of the "Cleansing Ale" angle?



Or maybe designed as a beer for Bulimics... h34r: :unsure: ^_^


----------



## black_labb

Doubleplugga said:


> This one is defiantly up there. I somehow managed to down 3 of them and I don't know what is in it but I woke up with a thumping headache!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Baltica 9... Claimed to be 8% alcohol but im sure there is equal amounts of acetone in there. Baltica makes some good beers but the 9 is not enjoyable.


----------



## yum beer

Bribie G said:


> Summer Dayze.jpg
> 
> From Aldi. Not a bad price but thank God it's only in single bottles. Tastes like a mixture of sugared water and pink hand degreaser that mechanics use. It's the first beer I've had for years that actually made me want to throw up afterwards.


I have a bottle of this in the fridge, I'm a bit worried about drinking it now.
Ah, all in the name of research. Or some such bullshit.


----------



## Batz

Yukko and I bought a 6 pack of it. The old fella next door liked it for some reason so gave the rest to him.


----------



## Bribie G

yum beer said:


> I have a bottle of this in the fridge, I'm a bit worried about drinking it now.
> Ah, all in the name of research. Or some such bullshit.


I just opened the second bottle in case the first one had an infection, and talk about the power of the mind... I actually read the label this time:

"with herbal and ginger aromas, this lightly bittered ale is enhanced by the sweetness of NZ honey..."

Aha, still tastes like shit but now I can drink it without gagging because I know _the exact reason_s for it tasting like shit. chug a lug :beerbang:


----------



## super_simian

Snatchy said:


> The Convict. About 2 hours to get rid of that taste.





Tropical_Brews said:


> I agree the Convict is horrible I bought two bottles and both tasted terrible and I thought my homebrew was bad  My latest stout toucan is shaping up to be epic though.


I just drank a stashed tallie of the Convict (best before date 21/12/13) and it was pretty damn good. As with most strong ales, this one needed time. Lovely liquorice, molasses and anise aromas and flavours.


----------



## sponge

Bribie G said:


> Yeah, I got a stein and can from BWS a couple of months ago - rusty metallic off taste, probably why it was on special, but got the stein for fifteen bucks anyway.
> 
> 
> My current worst one is, as posted elsewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer Dayze.jpg
> 
> From Aldi. Not a bad price but thank God it's only in single bottles. Tastes like a mixture of sugared water and pink hand degreaser that mechanics use. It's the first beer I've had for years that actually made me want to throw up afterwards.


I had one of these about 6 months ago and wanted to throw up after the first mouthful. I couldn't stand it in the slightest, and I am pretty tolerant of nasty drinks. After another mouthful to confirm my suspicions, the rest of the bottle found itself down the sink.

Similarly to you I read the label after taking the first sip, and was disappointed to know that they actually made it to taste like that.


----------



## Dan Pratt

the infected one I tried to keg on tuesday night......... :icon_vomit:


----------



## lukencode

I had some truly terrible beers in vietnam, can't remember the names but the further north you went the worse they got.


----------



## TheBigD

I can drink almost anything but what I dislike the most is toohies new in stubbies or cans. Not so long ago I had a nice old bloke try to give me a six pack after finishing a job and I had to tell him I didn't drink.
Every so often we have a boys trip away and we organise a few cases of VB and have to get a carton of toohies new for the one or two blokes that drink it. Now I canhappily put away VB (I know its shit too) all day long without issue but the toohies I cant touch and by the end of the week end there's always half a case of toohies left as the toohies drinkers even stop drinking it and start on the VB.


----------



## Forever Wort

lukencode said:


> I had some truly terrible beers in vietnam, can't remember the names but the further north you went the worse they got.


There are some very nice breweries in Vietnam now but when I first lived there in 2008 it was all bia hoi and the rice lagers.


----------



## Charlie Miso

XXXX is my lowest rating beer on Untappd with half a star and the only beer that is sitting on half a star. Just a complete lack of anything and being only 3.5% means that you don't even have the booze profile to hang on to.

From memory I recall Carlton Cold being the worse beer I have ever had though. Along with the 3.5% Forsters they sell in England.


----------



## Dips Me Lid

The worst beer I ever drank was an early homebrew attempt of mine that caused an instantaneous gag reflex the moment it hit the taste buds, an indescribably horrible astringent poison taste that my body instantly rejected.

As far as bad commercial beers go, Miller Chill, Carlton Dry Fusion and Carlton Cold would have my vote.


----------



## pajs

Christmas party for a restaurant I was working at in the early 2000s. I got slated to make a dessert. Made a big tray of vanilla slice, custard filling, good pastry, passionfruit icing, the whole lot. Tasty tray, it was.

Then nobody ate any. So I had some. A few, really. And had been drinking Toohey's Blue light, because I had to drive and it was the only light beer the place had. A few of the Blues, a few vanilla slices, then off home to be quite ill. Still blame the light beer for the entire incident. Appalling stuff.


----------



## Major Arcana

Haha i can't believe that Carlton Dry hasn't been mentioned, this and Ted's both taste like absolute crap, liquified plastic!


----------



## Westo

Crown , Tooheys Gold, Corona 3 Crap beers


----------



## Major Arcana

Westo said:


> Crown , Tooheys Gold, Corona 3 Crap beers


Corona indeed! Bloody Disgusting stuff!!


----------



## ManVsBeer

lukencode said:


> I had some truly terrible beers in vietnam, can't remember the names but the further north you went the worse they got.


Had a 333 at a Vietnamese restuarant the other night. Expecting the worst, but actually didn't mind it at all. Wouldn't buy a carton though.

Haven't had a megaswill for a while now, but got into a few West End Draughts today. First one tasted like the reason I returned to making my own beers again. Had a Little Creatures on tap yesterday, and although a nice drop, it just reminded me of the glory days when it was the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## JDW81

Major Arcana said:


> Corona indeed! Bloody Disgusting stuff!!


Corona, with a slice of lime and chilli on a 45 degree day is more appealing to me than a double IPA on said day.

IMHO most beers have their place and beers like VB etc (no matter how much the brewing/craft beer community dislike them and deride the as mega swill) are actually good examples of what they profess to be, an easy drinking beer for the masses that is re-produceable. Would I buy a box? No. Would I drink one if someone offered me one? Yes. 

Just my opinion. Fire away all those who wish. 

JD


----------



## Dave70

JDW81 said:


> Corona, with a slice of lime and chilli on a 45 degree day is more appealing to me than a double IPA on said day.
> 
> IMHO most beers have their place and beers like VB etc (no matter how much the brewing/craft beer community dislike them and deride the as mega swill) are actually good examples of what they profess to be, an easy drinking beer for the masses that is re-produceable. Would I buy a box? No. Would I drink one if someone offered me one? Yes.
> 
> Just my opinion. Fire away all those who wish.
> 
> JD


Totally agree, at least about the slice of citrus.
Went next to the door neighbors last summer on for some non beer related issue when he offered me one. I thought he was just being _cliche_ with the with the lime rammed in the neck, but bugger me if wasn't one of the most refreshing things ever. So we adjourned to the pool area and refreshed ourselves six time more.

Would drink again.

Of course, the concept can easily be corrupted once in the hands of some visionary coke addled  marketing types. Case in point, Barefoot Radler, which is fcuking pus.


----------



## bigmacthepunker

My rule is to not drink beer from clear bottles


----------



## Topher

bigmacthepunker said:


> My rule is to not drink beer from clear bottles


Me too, worked out long ago that anything in a clear bottle makes me horribly sick.


----------



## manticle

My rule is to not drink anything I don't want to.


----------



## ManVsBeer

manticle said:


> My rule is to not drink anything I don't want to.


My rule is to drink anything.


----------



## sav

Mine would be TUSKA Vanuatu it is shit. I froze it still shit,I put lime in it still shit,
Shit rant over
Sav




TUSKA is shit


----------



## fletcher

JDW81 said:


> Corona, with a slice of lime and chilli on a 45 degree day is more appealing to me than a double IPA on said day.
> 
> IMHO most beers have their place and beers like VB etc (no matter how much the brewing/craft beer community dislike them and deride the as mega swill) are actually good examples of what they profess to be, an easy drinking beer for the masses that is re-produceable. Would I buy a box? No. Would I drink one if someone offered me one? Yes.
> 
> Just my opinion. Fire away all those who wish.
> 
> JD



couldn't agree more mate. the worst beer i've had was my very own first homebrewed coopers "lager". fecking awful. corona on a hot day is perfect though. it's not there to blow my taste buds away with 300ibu or be as diverse in taste as a stout...just quench my thirst.


----------



## Dave70

bigmacthepunker said:


> My rule is to not drink beer from clear bottles


Its a sound rule.

What?

Its shit..


----------



## JDW81

bigmacthepunker said:


> My rule is to not drink beer from clear bottles




Old speckled hen also comes in clear bottles and is a fine beer.


----------



## calobes

Hammer n tongs..... tastes like a bartender collected all the dregs left in schooners on a friday night and bottled it.


----------



## shaunous

Charlie Miso said:


> XXXX is my lowest rating beer on Untappd with half a star and the only beer that is sitting on half a star. Just a complete lack of anything and being only 3.5% means that you don't even have the booze profile to hang on to.
> 
> From memory I recall Carlton Cold being the worse beer I have ever had though. Along with the 3.5% Forsters they sell in England.


We must have the same taste buds, I'd agree with all of this, except the fosters part, had it in England only and my taste buds were demolished by the time fosters were had, so I'm not sure of its taste.


----------



## manticle

pommiebloke said:


> My brother-in-law is a tight-arse when it comes to spending money on grog. We had his family over for dinner last night and he had a six pack of "Tun Bitter" with him.
> 
> He turned his nose up at my AG amber ale (not drinking homebrew crap he said!) and was merrily chugging down cans of this stuff so I had to have a try.
> 
> Easily the worst beer I have ever had the misfortune of tasting. It literally smelled of sweaty gym socks and tasted no better. Harsh, chemical twang to it, insipid and watery and a disgusting aftertaste. I had to switch to the Johnnie Walker Black Label just to wash the taste out of my mouth.
> 
> Interestingly it seems it's made in the US for the Australian market.


Drinking one now at a mate's 30th. Generally unfussy when it comes to free beer at a mate's - happily drink mb, vb, xxxx, whatever but this is like glue in a can. He has 2 fridges full - might need to buy some whisky.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Hahaha.
I am going to have to buy one of these Tun Bitters to see what all the hype is about !
I do love a good challenge !!


----------



## poggor

Hahaha I haven't had the pleasure of Tun Bitter. WTF?! 
But I'd have to agree with Carlton Cold (and XXXX and TED) as worst beers ever sold. So watery. 

Corona on the other hand I think is a great beer on a hot day.


----------



## pickledherring

Tun Bitter is a must-try beer. For all the wrong reasons, but still a must-try. Drink it long enough, and you just may develop a taste for it (like I did). I took 3 cartons over a few months to get used to it. Occasionally I find myself thirsty for a tin of this river swill. It might say a lot about it, but I actually tastes loads better warm. Still bad but better than chilled.


----------



## danestead

Major Arcana said:


> Haha i can't believe that Carlton Dry hasn't been mentioned, this and Ted's both taste like absolute crap, liquified plastic!


Yep, I reluctantly had one of these at a bucks party yesterday. It reminds me of why I bag the shit out of all that megaswill rubbish they pump out. Not enjoyable in the slightest.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip

I ended up trying about four Icelandic light beers due to their strange liquor availability. They all tasted exactly the same. Like 50% watered down Carlton dry!


----------



## Blind Dog

Mr. No-Tip said:


> I ended up trying about four Icelandic light beers due to their strange liquor availability. They all tasted exactly the same. Like 50% watered down Carlton dry!


You poor bar steward. That might just be the worst beer in the world...

But then there's John Smiths Smooth. Utter crap.


----------



## yum beer

Brought a Tun bitter and a Tun lite...I think that what it is.....about 18 months ago.
Had the bitter and removed the lite from the fridge, I think its still in the back of the bar somewhere amongst the collection of leftover 6 packs and unwanted party left overs.


----------



## MrChoat

Tun light isn't actually undrinkable. Its similar in taste to watered down carlton cold. Not undrinkable in itself but only if you're desperate.

As for worst beer I've ever had. About a year ago at Mount Tambourine brewery. I can't remember the name of the unholy creation. It was a red looking beer with hints of goose down and bat shit, that sat heavy and each mouthful was like trying to scull golden fleece grease. Couldn't finish it, not even to wash down my burger. I don't go to that brewery anymore.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Haha. 
I thought goose down and bat shit would have gone well together !!


CF


----------



## luggy

One of the worst I had was the aldi rip off of james boags, might as well have eaten the cardboard the six pack came in


----------



## Cervantes

Swan Gold


----------



## Trevandjo

Cervantes said:


> Swan Gold


Many years ago I was in a pub in Freeo on a Friday arvo. 4 blokes walked in. One said "I'll get the first shout" the proceeded to order 4 Swan Gold shandys. 
No doubt his mates would have been impressed.


----------



## Spohaw

Mikkeller Spontankriek ..... should be called spew creek imo



stuff tastes like some one got some cat piss and soak an old sock in it before bottling ........ don't know where the cherry flavour went .....

used it to marinate some mussels in with some white wine vinegar .....mussels where great though


----------



## philmud

Tooheys Blue.


----------



## nvs-brews

St Peter's have a good amount of shit beer... some are decent but from memory avoid these...
i even tipped a couple of them...











ohhh and this rates high on the shit-o-meter

let me put it this way, i can get a carton of this for $25 hahaha


----------



## shaunous

Prince Imperial said:


> Tooheys Blue.


I didn't think it was all that bad, tasteless = yes, terrible = nah.


----------



## Ces

Well I'll throw my opinion in... though I'm well aware they are like arseholes

Whilst living in NYC for a few years I would have a couple of magic hat #9 pints a week during the warm seasons and enjoyed them very much.

Also, my missus loves Yum Cha (which I'm a bit so so about) but when we go, the couple of bottles of Tsing Tao we usually have go really well with the dumplings and sticky chinese food.

The worst... I think I've had a couple that would all sit at about the same rating for me but in general I cannot drink anything from Lion Nathan's mainstream stable. On the other hand if I have to buy a lawnmower beer for whatever reason, I'll quite happily reach for most things from CUB.

Not sure why this is. Used to think it was the hop schedule/varieties preferred by Lion Nathan but now I know they all pretty much use the same (i.e. POR).

my 2c... for what its worth.

Ces

Edit: spelling


----------



## Spohaw

So the worse beer you've tried is anything by lion Nathan breweries ?


----------



## peas_and_corn

Ces said:


> Well I'll throw my opinion in... though I'm well aware they are like arseholes
> 
> Whilst living in NYC for a few years I would have a couple of magic hat #9 pints a week during the warm seasons and enjoyed them very much.
> 
> Also, my missus loves Yum Cha (which I'm a bit so so about) but when we go, the couple of bottles of Tsing Tao we usually have go really well with the dumplings and sticky chinese food.
> 
> The worst... I think I've had a couple that would all sit at about the same rating for me but in general I cannot drink anything from Lion Nathan's mainstream stable. On the other hand if I have to buy a lawnmower beer for whatever reason, I'll quite happily reach for most things from CUB.
> 
> Not sure why this is. Used to think it was the hop schedule/varieties preferred by Lion Nathan but now I know they all pretty much use the same (i.e. POR).
> 
> my 2c... for what its worth.
> 
> Ces
> 
> Edit: spelling


I'd say the main difference would be the yeast used, so perhaps you're more not liking the fermentation profile.


----------



## Ces

Spohaw said:


> So the worse beer you've tried is anything by lion Nathan breweries ?


If you would like me to be specific.... if i can help it, not a drop of Tooheys New will ever pass my lips again. I concede that most would agree that there isn't much difference between most of the Aussie megaswill lagers (e.g. Tooheys New and VB), its just that for some reason I dont like Lion Nathan's flagship Aussie brews.





peas_and_corn said:


> I'd say the main difference would be the yeast used, so perhaps you're more not liking the fermentation profile.


Thanks, mate. I had always assumed they would both use the 'cleanest' yeast possible but you are probably right on this. Never considered it.


----------



## TheWiggman

Worst I've ever tasted was a BIAB failure of a mate's which burnt on the element. Why he fermented and bottled this thing, I do not know. Took a sip and literally spat it in the sink. It lingered for a good half an hour. Haunting.
Worst HB was a Coopers Pilsner in a can which I fermented in the late Newcastle spring, probably around 28°C. Was my 3rd home brew effort. Drank half a longneck and a few months later tipped the rest so I had bottles for my next brew.

So far there's only be one commercial beer I couldn't drink - Tun Bitter. It didn't even taste like beer. I don't enjoy New, Carlton Draught, Coldies etc. but they are in a completely different class. They taste like beer. Tun Bitter... well I can't understand how it can be produced from malted grain, sugar, yeast and hops. It is absolute filth.


----------



## Weizguy

Handsome Jake said:


> Had a good chuckle at that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oettingers is the worst beer I've tasted, and Rivet from Aldi is a close second.
> 
> I also recently had a "limited release" Belgian Dubbel Chocolate Ale from Matilda Bay. It cost $9 for a 640ml bottle and while it wasn't the worst beer I've ever had, it's definitely the worst I've ever paid $9 for.


Oh, to be handsome and opinionated. I like the Oettinger, when I get a fresh one, and I bought some of that Dubbel, and drank it for what it was. It had the right flavours, as described (cocoa nibs etc), but maybe not in balance. It was only 640 ml to get through. Maybe you had it at the wrong temp too. I allowed it to warm and it was OK.


lukiferj said:


> I haven't met anyone that like Magic Hat #9, myself included.
> 
> Hammer n Tongs would have to be up there.


Spare a thought for me. I bought a 6er of the Magic Kat, and struggled to get through it. No point clogging (coagulating/ clotting) my drains with it, I thought


----------



## Droopy Brew

Mrs came home with a slab of Sol. I think I had seen it mentioned somewhere in this thread and I gotta agree, it is complete and utter shit.

Aside from being fairly tasteless and uninspiring, it has this nasty aftertaste which took me a while to recognise but I think I've got it. I cant stand the horrible chemical taste of diet drinks that use that nutrasweet shit- it sort of has an almost drying taste on the tongue, almost sour. Well this beer tastes like it has nutrasweet in it.
It is fucked and as a stand, the Mrs will not get a root until she has cleared that shit from my beer fridge (which also happens to coincide with me not getting a root cos I told her how shit the beer is).


----------



## hellbent

Droopy Brew said:


> A Mrs will not get a root until she has cleared that shit from my beer fridge (which also happens to coincide with me not getting a root cos I told her how shit the beer is).


 Just remember droopy, the root you knock back is the root you will never get, and when your in your 70's it begins to piss you off and you curse the fact!


----------



## heyhey

Can't be bothered looking back, but Matso's Chilli Beer is my least favourite. I like hot food, but that shit is not enjoyable what so ever.

Oettinger Pils is another rubbish beer

Oh and just about any Gluten free beer shouldn't exist IMO.


----------



## Droopy Brew

hellbent said:


> Just remember droopy, the root you knock back is the root you will never get, and when your in your 70's it begins to piss you off and you curse the fact!


Sometimes a man just has to stand up for what's right. And if withholding my undoubtedly excellent services is what it takes to rid my beer fridge of this vile piss then so be it.

Just had a look at the label- glucose syrup. Need I say more?


----------



## mfeighan

.DJ. said:


> Tooheys Extra Dry Platinum...
> 
> 'Nuff said...


Cold Shots


----------



## BrosysBrews

This happened tonight, way to make average beer taste amazing, go to pub get $8 pot and Parma (vb only) and have someone else give me their pot as they don't drink beer.

Following that, go order a fat yak (best available beer at the pub) and holy shit way to make an average beer taste amazing!


----------



## manticle

I'd drink vb if it came with an $8 parma. Was the parma ok?


----------



## manticle

Or maybe tell me in the morning....


----------



## Grainer

Powers was pretty shiat


----------



## BrosysBrews

Actually was pretty good and they stuffed up an order on our table so I ended up with 2 pots and 2 parmas for $8 what a win even if it was vb


----------



## manticle

Where in melbs? I could do with a cheap, decent parma. Restore my faith in humanity.


----------



## bradmccoy

Has anyone mentioned Northern Territory Draught yet? This stuff is terrible beyond compare. The bottle I tried tasted like a yeast starter.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NT_Draught


----------



## welly2

bradmccoy said:


> Has anyone mentioned Northern Territory Draught yet? This stuff is terrible beyond compare. The bottle I tried tasted like a yeast starter.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NT_Draught


I bought a bottle the other day, mainly for the bottle. Got to have a bottle once in my life! A guy in the bottle shop said it's pretty much just Carlton Draught in a big bottle and Carlton Draught is pretty bad on a good day.


----------



## vykuza

I bought a 1L (I think?) bottle of Sol Mexican Cervesa in a moment of weakness on a very hot day while browsing at Dans.

It makes Corona taste like the nectar of the gods. So little flavour, a faint woodiness and almost no bitterness. Still drank it though. I was very thirsty.


----------



## welly2

I can usually at least finish any beer, even the worst of the worst. If I've opened it, I'll finish it although wouldn't necessarily have another one if the beer is that bad. But there's two occasions in my life I've really struggled.

First occasion when I was a student on very little money. A mate came round for a session and we bought as much of the cheapest beer we could afford. Co-op Bavarian Lager (Co-op being the Cooperative stores in the UK). It worked out at around 50p a can (this was around 20something years ago). "How bad can it be?" It was terrible. So terrible in fact, and we were determined to finish off the 16 cans we'd bought, that we scraped together what little money we had and ran round the corner to the off license to pick up a cheap bottle of gin or whisky to down with the beer to take away the taste.

Second beer that I had trouble finishing off was at a Chilli Festival in Brighton, UK last year. It was a chilli beer and absolute muck. Three or four swigs and I was done. I think that was probably the only beer I've not actually been able to finish off. I've had a couple of chilli beers in the past and not one of them was of any reasonable quality and something I'd ever buy again. I just don't think chilli works in beer although in theory it should work great.


----------



## vykuza

I really steer clear of chilli beers in principle since sampling some unremembered light lager brew in the 90's that came with a long green chilli in the bottle. Though I've been recommended some recently that have me thinking I might have a go at one.


----------



## danestead

Yeah Matso's Broome Brewery make some nice beers but I've always thought their Chili beer left a little to be desired.


----------



## Samuel Adams

Rogue Chipotle Ale is the only chili beer I've enjoyed, more subtle heat & a nice smokey flavour !


----------



## TheWiggman

welly2 said:


> I can usually at least finish any beer, even the worst of the worst.


I challenge you to finish a Tun Bitter.


----------



## philmud

Far from the worst, but I was at an Indian restaurant last night & had a kingfisher. I thought it was a pretty inoffensive, clean lager when I had it years ago, but this had an odd, astringent bitterness that made me wince with each mouthful. Food was too hot not to drink it though!


----------



## welly2

TheWiggman said:


> I challenge you to finish a Tun Bitter.


Tun Bitter's marketing department will be furious - third from top!


----------



## danestead

Speaking of Tun and worst beer ever, my GF made a cake topper with EE can on it for my 30th last week. I asked her if she drank the beer and she said "No, I poured it down the sink, where it belongs!". I've trained her well!


----------



## peas_and_corn

welly2 said:


> Tun Bitter's marketing department will be furious - third from top!


Well, the results would be skewed a little because Google knows you have an AHB account. I wonder if someone who doesn't use this site will have AHB as a high up result.


----------



## Blind Dog

peas_and_corn said:


> Well, the results would be skewed a little because Google knows you have an AHB account. I wonder if someone who doesn't use this site will have AHB as a high up result.


It does

Just tried it on a fellow 'inmates' computer wit no HB interest (heathen). Still 3rd


----------



## welly2

peas_and_corn said:


> Well, the results would be skewed a little because Google knows you have an AHB account. I wonder if someone who doesn't use this site will have AHB as a high up result.


Just tried it on a different machine, still comes up third.

Good.


----------



## Weizguy

danestead said:


> Yeah Matso's Broome Brewery make some nice beers but I've always thought their Chili beer left a little to be desired.


Not so fussed on their mango beer, but my gf will happily consume it if I get another one as a gift



TheWiggman said:


> I challenge you to finish a Tun Bitter.


One of my mates at work bought a box of this recently, based on price. He's a homebrewer too, and no big complaints.

My memories of Reschs' Real reminds me of the two real thing about it = cheapest price and the hangover


----------



## yum beer

I bought 2 cans of Tun way back, 1 Bitter and the other a Mild or Light or some such thing.....
after drinking the bitter the mild is still sitting inthe back of the bar with left behind Corona, Peronni and XXXX Blight


----------



## seamad

Southwark Bitter

Bought a carton of this many years ago after competing at the Australian surf titles somewhere in SA, was a poor uni student at the time and a carton was a big investment. My mate and I just couldn't drink it. We gave it away. The pain of giving beer away has been etched into my psyche.


----------

